# Is it possible for a dog to eat and digest a hardback book cover?



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

Yep, it can be done. I've been through this a few times and all has passed uneventfully. I'm a used book dealer and several books have been demoted to the level of chew toys.

The covers are largely cardboard, cheap cloth and glue... I think the glue is what is so "attractive". Leather bound books have their own special appeal (and much higher retail value). I've learned the hard way to shelve them on the much higher shelves.

If your dog is distressed at all, by all means get to the vet; but the literature should pass uneventfully. 

Good luck.


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

Gracie' diet includes a steady supply of cardboard and paper  I wouldnt worry too much about it. Just this morning she puked out an entire piece of paper towel!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I have a friend who asks everyone she knows to give her the paper towel and toilet paper rolls for her 2 goldens to enjoy. She calls it fiber and swears it keeps their teeth clean as well as keeping them "regular". I'd never do it but I do save my rolls for this brand of recycling. I casually mentioned it to my vet who immediately told me NOT to give it to my dogs (no worries there--I worry about the adhesive they use to put the paper onto the rolls)! She felt like it could cause an obstruction or other issue. We did have a winter visitor in the form of a big old mouse a few winters ago. I mentioned it to hubby and he told me I was "just hearing things", until one morning he went into his study and found several of his books had their covers chewed! The exterminator was called that morning! Oh, and he doesn't doubt my eagle ears anymore!

I'd watch and wait, but if your pup has any signs of digestive distress, go to the vet.


----------



## gold_belle (May 31, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Thank you so much! I feel so much better knowing my boy isn't the only goldie with a soft spot for paper and cardboard. He's devoured empty paper towel and toilet paper rolls before and seemed okay, but I still worried about him. I would never intentionally feed him cardboard. Doesn't seem right.

And, thanks Booklady for informing me of the "ingredients" in a bookcover to begin with. Now, all I have to do is find a new book for my sister in law. 

I'm so grateful for this forum. 

Thanks again!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My dog Shelby ate three library books three seperate times. My library laughed each time I walked in and said each time did she eat another time. Bama's favorite thing to do is to steal paper towels or napkins.


----------

